# Meningitis article - Obi's story



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Clare (Jedicrazy) has very kindly written about her experience with Obi's meningitis for the Cockapoo Owners Club. Please do have a read. It seems like this illness is more common than we thought and it is useful to know the possible symptoms for an early diagnosis. Thank you Clare for writing this useful article. 

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/health_issues_meningitis.html


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Sarah for this very useful Thread and also to Clare for writing about her experiences as I am sure it will be extremely helpful to others - it certainly has for us  x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I know people might be getting fed up of reading about it now but if this article helps just one dog/dog owner who doesn't use this forum (or missed it on Jojos blog) then I'm happy.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't think so Clare. This is really important and Shirley and I are grateful to you for sharing your experience. We get lots of people looking at our website who aren't necessarily forum members so the more people we can reach the better. Thank you again. :hug: xx


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I for one am extremely grateful that there is info on here about this horrible illness. I think its really important to know the signs of this and to know to act on it as fast as possible. I didn't know Obi's story untill I read about Beau contracting it and people mentioning that Ali should contact Clare re Obi. I then did some older thread reading on here, read JoJo's blog and became aware of the situation. 

I had 4 children under 3yrs in my class at work who had meningitis at the same time so know how bad it is but had no idea dogs could contract it. I now know the signs to look for and can also inform other dog owners I know.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent ... spreading the awareness is so important ... wonderful of Clare to share her & Obi's experience  

Obi's Story has been read by many on My Dogs Life .. thank you Clare for sharing it with us all, as it is so important xxx


----------

